# Demon Eyes



## dirtnapper (Sep 2, 2004)

Red Eye...don't you just hate it.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 2, 2004)

If thats film, you can get a red eye pen, if its computer, use an image editor.


----------



## Sk8man (Sep 2, 2004)

and he's reading the bible...


----------



## Corry (Sep 2, 2004)

Sk8man said:
			
		

> and he's reading the bible...




That's what I was thinking!!!  Spooooky!


----------



## Peldor (Dec 6, 2004)

I have one like that too!

let me see *Dig* *Dig* *Dig* *Dig* *Dig*

AHHH here it is!


I SEE YOU!!!!


----------

